# Purse stolen ....I am still shaking !



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This morning I went to Costco and I brought quite a bit a cash on me because I was looking to buy a dresser drawer. Instead I only bought a few groceries.
As I walked over to my SUV I put my purse on the passenger side seat and closed the door. As I was loading up my trunk I heard some noise when I looked it was a lady who opened up my car door, stole my purse and took off running into the get away vehicle.:blink:
I screamed so loud and I was trembling . All the people in the parking lot came running to me and they called police. All my credit cards, SIN, health card, cash, photos.....everything GONE:w00t: I had everything in there and I am so so so upset. I believe in Karma and I hope this lady gets caught. The police said they cannot do anything about it cause it happens all the time.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

OMG, I'm so sorry this happened to you! Get busy reporting stolen cards and cell phone right away (I had a $250 bill when my cell was stolen because the thief downloaded a bunch of ring tones and music.)

Maybe you should call a news station. This lady has obviously done this kind of thing in the past and if your news station airs the story it could prevent another theft or even cause the lady to be caught.

Good luck.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What an upsetting thing to have happened!
I am glad you are okay (physically).
What a shake up.
Can Costco check their security tapes of the parking lot for the theifs picture?


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

what a nightmare, I hope she gets what is coming to her too, and Miki is right, get busy and call all the right people to get ahead of her!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry this happened. Start calling about your credit cards, cell phone, your bank, everything. I would also check with the security at Costco they should have a tape if they have video cameras in their parking lot, and the police should have done a report. Sometimes the police are the only ones that can request a copy of the tape from Costco in an instance like this.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is awful! I hope you are able to cancel your cards, alert the proper businesses, etc without too much trouble. I hope the lady gets caught. The worst part is probably the cash, obviously no matter what that will be gone. 

I can't believe someone (even a thief) would open your car door with you RIGHT THERE! I always hold onto my purse and keep all the doors locked while I load up the trunk but it is a huge hassle to try and carry my purse while loading stuff so I can see why you put it in the car. I'm so sorry.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

What a nightmare. I have dreams all the time that I lost my purse or that someone stole it. I hope they catch her and she gets double the karma back. Glad you're ok though.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is terrible...I know how you feel. I was in Pathmark about a year and a half ago, and my bag was stolen out of the wagon when I wasn't looking. I did get my bag back as it was left in the store but 5 $100 bills were missing but luckily all my credit cards and license, etc. were still in there... I hope they catch that woman.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

If your cell phone had GPS, it can be located. Call the police and your cell phone provider and have them locate the phone via GPS. If she is a dumb thief, she left the phone in the purse. So sorry for you!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh no! You poor thing! It's terrible what people will do.
Glad you were not hurt and hope you are feeling a bit better physically.
Hugs and puppy kisses


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry that happened to you and I can only imagine how scary it was. Pam has a great idea about the cell phone.
I'm a big believer in Karma too so I'm sure some its only a matter of time until it catches up with her.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is AWFUL. So sorry this has happened to you. :grouphug: Good idea about he GPS though, although they would have to be quick.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ugh - how horrible. I had my purse stolen back in the 70's when crime was big in the city. Actually safer now. You should probably look in all the garbage cans near where you were because very often thieves take the cash and dump the bag in the garbage can. Report all you cards missing right away. I always photocopy all my charge cards in my wallet and keep a copy in my house in a case like this so I can remember all the cards that are there. Good luck. Didn't know if your phone was in there or not.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My cell phone was not stolen..... it was in my coat pocket. Costco has NO outdoor parking lot cameras at all:angry: The women was really tiny and looked like a gypsy. Costco says they see these people all the time asking people for money and have to tell them to leave. The lady got away so quickly that no one knew nothing about the car she left in.I have called about all the credit cards but I am very worried that now they know all about where I live and will come to my home:smscare2:
Jenna


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> My cell phone was not stolen..... it was in my coat pocket. Costco has NO outdoor parking lot cameras at all:angry: The women was really tiny and looked like a gypsy. Costco says they see these people all the time asking people for money and have to tell them to leave. The lady got away so quickly that no one knew nothing about the car she left in.I have called about all the credit cards but I am very worried that now they know all about where I live and will come to my home:smscare2:
> Jenna


They usually just want the quick bucks in your bag so I wouldn't be overly afraid but of course think about precautions. I like the idea of the tv news or a newspaper since Costco says it happens all the time.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So sorry {{{{{ hugs to you}}}}}}}


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, I am so sorry this happened to you!!!! I always feel so dumb clicking my locks locked all the time.....even to put my cart away....

My wish is that you find your identity stuff and start locking you car all the time!!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Wow, the people on here had some great suggestions. To bad you couldn't see the car license plate. Gypsy? Where do you live? I'm always getting teased for not carrying a purse, now I am glad.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a gypsy,we had trouble w/ them in a store I used to work in ,only a couple years ago.
I hope they don't steal your identity,make sure to contact all your credit card companies and an identity monitoring service...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am so so sorry .


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OH wow that is terrible. I worry about that a lot, even it getting taken off your arm...that happens too. They musta been watching you and saw you put it in the door. My mom sometimes puts her purse in the car while we are loading up, but then she always locks the doors.
That would be terrible to lose all that stuff. What about your keys or anything, house keys?? I hope those weren't in there.
I hate people like that, but I hate to say it, but I hope she gets what she deserves, I kinda believe in karma.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so sorry :crying: I can't imagine how violated hurt angry etc. you must be feeling. What a terrible thing to happen to you.  And now you have to go through all this work to try and protect yourself.... 

I don't believe in karma, rather I know the Lord watches everyone and will judge them accordingly. I will pray that you will some day have peace again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! I am so sorry this has happened to you!!!! :w00t: I am always so paranoid about that.....I feel silly sometimes. In the food store, I clip my handbag to the cart :blush:. And lock the car doors even while putting the cart back when I'm getting ready to leave.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am so sorry this happend! WOW some people and yes, we have gypseys here aka Irish Travlers. I do what Pat does. Always clip my purse to the shopping cart and lock the doors when I am loading up and putting the cart back. They were most likely after the cash and then ditched your purse in a trash can


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am still replaying the incidence over and over in my mind.The girl was young too....19-21 years of age. I can't believe the police can't do anything especially cause it happens often at Costco. I've cancelled my credit cards and have been on the phone regarding my other cards and items. I am still in shock.:mellow:
Jenna
P.S Thank you all for your kind words:thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No! so sorry this happened to you! Be sure to contact all 3 credit bureaus ( Trans Union, Equifax, and Experian and place a fraud alert on your account). Of course contacting all companies of which you had credit cards..Motor vehicle bureau if license was in there.
My husband had his wallet lost/stolen last spring. What a pain having to make all the reports to various companies and agencies etc!. Oddly enough, the wallet was returned in the mail about a week-10 days later with all cards included.. He only had had a couple of dollars in cash so no big loss.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> This morning I went to Costco and I brought quite a bit a cash on me because I was looking to buy a dresser drawer. Instead I only bought a few groceries.
> As I walked over to my SUV I put my purse on the passenger side seat and closed the door. As I was loading up my trunk I heard some noise when I looked it was a lady who opened up my car door, stole my purse and took off running into the get away vehicle.:blink:
> I screamed so loud and I was trembling . All the people in the parking lot came running to me and they called police. All my credit cards, SIN, health card, cash, photos.....everything GONE:w00t: I had everything in there and I am so so so upset. I believe in Karma and I hope this lady gets caught. The police said they cannot do anything about it cause it happens all the time.


 
Sorry about your loss. I just recently started using an across the body purse because of so much purse snatching.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh No! so sorry this happened to you! Be sure to contact all 3 credit bureaus ( Trans Union, Equifax, and Experian and place a fraud alert on your account). Of course contacting all companies of which you had credit cards..Motor vehicle bureau if license was in there.
> My husband had his wallet lost/stolen last spring. What a pain having to make all the reports to various companies and agencies etc!. Oddly enough, the wallet was returned in the mail about a week-10 days later with all cards included.. He only had had a couple of dollars in cash so no big loss.


My aunt had her purse stolen a couple of weeks ago at Wal-Mart as she was transferring her groceries from the cart into her car. Afterwards the thief/thieves (or someone who found the purse) put her purse into a mail drop box at the post office. They took the $20 cash which was in her purse and left everything else - drivers license and credit cards.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

What a frightening experience! I,too, always lock my doors when returning my cart. It seems that if Costco has been having these problems they really should have a survellience camera installed. I think I would call my local TV station or stations and try to get some publicity about the problem and maybe they could get some action from the police. It's terrible how they more or less brushed off your purse snatching just because it "happens all the time".


----------

